# Illuminated 3PDT Questions



## soothsayer86 (May 28, 2020)

Couple quick questions for using LED 3pdt (single color):

1) i have the special breakout boards for this type of switch, is it really as easy as soldering that onto the switch and the LED will work? Prob a dumb question.

2) Do I need to drill the hole for the 3pdt larger than I normally would? As in, does there need to be space around the post for the LEDs to light up the ring?

Just trying to clarify before I go drilling into my enclosure. Thanks!


----------



## vigilante398 (May 28, 2020)

1) If that's what the breakout board is designed for, then yes, it should be.

2) Yes, you will need to drill it a little larger. I don't remember the exact diameter, but I used a stepped drill bit when I did mine and just kept going until it fit.


----------



## soothsayer86 (May 28, 2020)

vigilante398 said:


> 1) If that's what the breakout board is designed for, then yes, it should be.
> 
> 2) Yes, you will need to drill it a little larger. I don't remember the exact diameter, but I used a stepped drill bit when I did mine and just kept going until it fit.



Yes I got the specific breakout board for this type of switch 

I also use a stepped bit. I think I get it. Here goes nothing....


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 28, 2020)

I think the drill hole size is 17mm(18mm works if that is what the stepped bit has), where as the usual size is 12mm.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (May 29, 2020)

Did someone try to fit this bigger footswitch in a 1590A size box?
Somebody says those footswitch can fit in a 125B, but some seller told me it fits even in the small 1590A.
I didn't see any 1590A box (maybe neither 1590B) with this footswitch.
I afraid it is too much tall that it can touch the cover bottom.


----------



## soothsayer86 (May 29, 2020)

Elijah-Baley said:


> Did someone try to fit this bigger footswitch in a 1590A size box?
> Somebody says those footswitch can fit in a 125B, but some seller told me it fits even in the small 1590A.
> I didn't see any 1590A box (maybe neither 1590B) with this footswitch.
> I afraid it is too much tall that it can touch the cover bottom.


I am not sure, but about the 1590A but it is a relatively tight fit in the Circulator I am building. The PCB goes right up against the switch, and the switch is just almost touching the wall of the enclosure. Ill upload a picture later.


----------



## soothsayer86 (May 29, 2020)

Here is a picture of the test fit. There is some space between where the cover will be and the switch, but as far as front to back goes, it is very tight.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (May 30, 2020)

Thanks, soothsayer86.
What I mean, actually, is how can fit this ring LED footswitch without the pcb. I usually don't use PCB for the switches.

I afraid the footswitch it's too tall and I can't close the box. A 125B probably is ok because is the taller. I'm not so sure about the 1590B and 1590A type.
Looking at the datasheets, actually, it should fit, even if for really a little of space, I don't remember, 1mm or even a bit less. A piece of tape on the cover bottom of the box will help to isolated them. And we should solder the wires more flat on lugs of the footswitch, if you know what I mean.


----------



## vigilante398 (May 31, 2020)

I've used these on 1590B and they fit. It's super close, but they fit. I haven't personally tried them in a 1590A, but I believe they're the same height so it should work.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (May 31, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## adamgs82 (Jun 2, 2020)

Any notes on the CLR value? I've heard that 4k7 would be pretty dim. I'd like to try one of these in my next build, but not sure what CLR to use...


----------



## Robert (Jun 2, 2020)

Someone here mentioned 1K,  the manufacturer recommends 470R....   so somewhere in that range.


----------



## adamgs82 (Jun 2, 2020)

Robert said:


> Someone here mentioned 1K,  the manufacturer recommends 470R....   so somewhere in that range.


Thanks!


----------



## fornio (Jun 9, 2020)

I used a 1K as the CLR and it's a good brightness for me (I chose it by luck as it was pretty much the only resistor I had available approximately in the right range).  Also, it fit in a 1590B for me without a PCB - but, you do have to be sure to solder wires within the lug footprint as opposed to the bottom of the lugs.


----------

